

Verifying the authenticity of 3000 leaked Syrian emails - anigbrowl
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/mar/14/how-know-assad-emails-genuine

======
marcovaldo
It is impossible for the Guardian to verify the authenticity of the emails as
a whole. It is quite possible that they are a mix of real emails from the
regime plus intelligence agency injected disinfo, conveniently leaked as the
drums for war against Syria line up for parade. Indeed, if you ran an
intelligence agency, who would you 'leak' such a bundle of 'evidence' to? The
courageous, crusading, twittering Guardian or the shunned, vulgar NWS stable?

